# entry  (en un concurs)



## tongro

Hola.

En anglès diuen "I'm voting for *entry* no. 12 in this competition". Com diuen "entry" en català?

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## gvergara

Hi,  maybe my English knowledge is not thorough enough, but I don't understand what you mean. Could you please give some more background?


----------



## Bevj

I'm not 100% sure, but perhaps 'participació' o 'presentació'.

It depends a bit on what the competition consists of.  Can you give us some more information, please?


----------



## tongro

Gràcies per les respostes.

It's a photography competition (but it could be lots of other things), where people *enter* photographs, the competition *entries* are displayed, and whichever *entry* gets the most votes wins.


----------



## Penyafort

tongro said:


> It's a photography competition (but it could be lots of other things), where people *enter* photographs, the competition *entries* are displayed, and whichever *entry* gets the most votes wins.



This is one possible way:

És un concurs fotogràfic (tot i que podria ser de moltes altres coses), on la gent hi participa presentant/enviant (=sending) fotografies, després s'exposen les fotografies presentades/enviades i aquella fotografia que rep més vots és la guanyadora.

That is, the focus would be on the thing entered, rather than on the word entry itself.


----------



## gvergara

Penyafort said:


> This is one possible way:
> 
> És un concurs fotogràfic (tot i que podria ser de moltes altres coses), on la gent hi participa presentant/enviant (=sending) fotografies, després s'exposen les fotografies presentades/enviades i aquella fotografia que rep més vots és la guanyadora.
> 
> That is, the focus would be on the thing entered, rather than on the word entry itself.


Potser simplement _opció_?


----------



## ernest_

gvergara said:


> Potser simplement _opció_?


Em sembla que _proposta_ és més habitual. Per exemple: _Les tres fotografies guanyadores es decidiran per votació electrònica, entre les _propostes_ finalistes._


----------



## gvergara

ernest_ said:


> Em sembla que _proposta_ és més habitual. Per exemple: _Les tres fotografies guanyadores es decidiran per votació electrònica, entre les _propostes_ finalistes._


El nostre amic preguntava, però, quina seria la millor traducció en un cas en què les propostes estan associades amb un número. Penses que la _proposta N°2 _n'és una bona traducció?


----------



## tongro

Gràcies de nou per les respostes. "Opció" i "Proposta" ambdos em semblen bones. diccionari.cat defineix "proposta" com "cosa proposada" (entre altres sentits), però segons la mateixa font "opció" no té sentit de "cosa". Però naturalment un diccionari no defineix tots els sentits.


----------



## ernest_

gvergara said:


> El nostre amic preguntava, però, quina seria la millor traducció en un cas en què les propostes estan associades amb un número. Penses que la _proposta N°2 _n'és una bona traducció?


Sí, no hi veig cap problema. De totes maneres, vull dir que _opció_ tampoc és una mala traducció.


----------

